# My baby's eyes



## SoulfulMumma (Feb 15, 2014)

My baby has one eye that is turned in a little bit. He is 7 weeks and I've read that this could be normal but I just wanted to hear from other mothers out there. He hasn't been for his 6 week check up yet as he is going next week when he's gets his immunisations so I guess I'll ask about it then but just wanted to hear from others


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

This could be a sign of some neurological damage, perhaps from birth process or from the Hep B vaccine if he were given the first dose at birth. If this is the case, I would urge you to wait on the vaccines to see if the eye resolves itself.

Here are photos of an 18 month oid baby that was damaged from the smallpox vaccine (1958), you can see in the second photo how his eye was turned towards the nose and the asymmetrical mouth.

Before the vaccine:



After the vaccine:










I don't wish to worry you, but I do want people to be fully informed of the potential dangers of vaccination.

http://www.vaccinationinformationnetwork.com/vaccination-as-a-cause-of-spine-face-and-eye-asymmetry/

Another link from the above article on HiB and Hep B vaccines causing strabismus.

http://doublecheckmd.com/EffectsDetail.do?dname=haemophilus+b-hepatitis+B+vaccine&sid=13622&eid=1709


----------



## Taximom5 (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting--I'd never heard about the strabismus/vaccine connection before.

I had a documented vaccine reaction--and I have strabismus/amblyopia (both). No idea if they're related, but now I'm curious. I wonder if strabismus can be an indicator of genetic predisposition to vaccine reaction, or if they're both related to some other causal factor?


----------



## ashnicole219 (Feb 16, 2014)

This is really really interesting to me! I had to undergo surgery when I was ten for my strabismus, but I was never aware that it could be linked to vaccines. Thank you! I will have to do a lot more research in this.


----------

